# barking at her reflection..



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

ugh, so lately lucy has been barking incessantly every time she sees herself







it was cute for about 5 minutes. i've tried telling her quiet, putting her somewhere else (she'll just run right back), getting in front of the mirror WITH her and making faces and moving her arms and legs.. to no avail. she does it especially at night, which is worse because we have bunches of floor to ceiling windows that look pretty MIRRORlike at night..... ai yi yi. 

do any of your dogs do this? do i just have to learn to live with it?


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi ~ I'm not stalking you really








Chloe did this with a big mirror in my bedroom and the big glass doors that lead to our patio. 
The only thing that worked was distraction (playing), covering up the window (closing the blinds) and telling her no. It stopped after a while and I'm not certain which one did it. Oh also turning the lights down of course worked for the glass doors because then there was no reflection (duh)







but it also worked in my bedroom. She could still see her reflection (I would think) but never fussed about it when the lights were dim.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

hahah stalker









thanks for the reply~! i'll try.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kallie did this when she was a puppy but only for a short time. For some reason she quit after a short time of doing this. She didn't bark; she would cry and lick the mirror. I bet Lucy will outgrow it quickly when she realizes that she is not really getting any response from the doggy in the mirror. Here's Kallie doing her mirror thing....


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

K/C's mom, I love that pic!! Look at little baby Kallie!!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Jun 5 2005, 08:08 PM
> *K/C's mom, I love that pic!!  Look at little baby Kallie!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]










way to ignore my plight


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+Jun 5 2005, 09:17 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












way to ignore my plight









<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=69359
[/B][/QUOTE]

I do think she'll outgrow it soon... How long has she been doing it?


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Princess does it all the time. -_- I just ignore her.









K/C's mom, Kallie's such a cutie!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jun 5 2005, 08:19 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I do think she'll outgrow it soon... How long has she been doing it?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=69360
[/B][/QUOTE]

umm actually just recently, in the past week







come to think of it, it's ever since she was groomed.

btw, i forgot to mention - kallie is SO ADORABLE in that pic~!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+Jun 5 2005, 09:17 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












way to ignore my plight









<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=69359
[/B][/QUOTE]























lol. Lucy doesn't recognize herself now with the short haircut


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrappy_@Jun 5 2005, 09:41 PM
> *Scrappy doesn't like confrontation
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

OMG!










you're so funny


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley has done this a few times, and like you said, it was cute and funny for the first few minutes!







He finally stopped and doesn't pay that mirror any attention any more...


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Little C used to freak out whenever she saw her reflection in store windows as we walked past...even if they were across the street!!! Thankfully, after a few weeks, she either outgrew it, got tired of it, or realized that it wasn't a dog egging her on.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Jessica, I agree that she probably doesn't recognize herself!! She had probably seen her reflection a zillion times and realized it was she who was in the mirror. Then she got a haircut and now the dog she sees looks different from all the other times before... Hey, she is one smart cookie!


----------



## BugHillHeather (May 13, 2005)

Kallie is such a cutie patutie!







What type of cut do you keep her in? I really like the length of her coat in this pic--not too long, not too short!



> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jun 5 2005, 09:04 PM
> *Kallie did this when she was a puppy but only for a short time. For some reason she quit after a short time of doing this. She didn't bark; she would cry and lick the mirror. I bet Lucy will outgrow it quickly when she realizes that she is not really getting any response from the doggy in the mirror. Here's Kallie doing her mirror thing....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Tunny doesn't bark at himself per say but he kind of crow hops and does this weird lil whine/bark/i have no idea thing. He bounces sideways toward it then runs away crow hopping. I can't explain it any better than that. It is only in the big wall mirror in the weight room. Needless to say, I have entertainment everynight while working out.


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

My Harry barks at himself in our sliding glass doors at night. Then he scares himself and runs away...LOL


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BugHillHeather_@Jun 6 2005, 10:32 AM
> *Kallie is such a cutie patutie!
> 
> 
> ...


*
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=69524
*[/QUOTE]

Hi, I'll tell Kallie your nice comments!









She was just a baby in that photo.... I keep her in a puppy cut now... there are some recent photos in my Gallery here on SM.


----------



## puppy_luv4life (Mar 31, 2005)

well rylee looks in the mirror and then wonders around looking for his brother wanting to play w/ him because hes so used to being w/ his brother and sister so maybe shes wanting to 'talk' and play w/ her sister??.. lol j/ a thought

u said scence she went to the groomer.. maybe she misses a friend that she met at the groomer who looked like her??... lol!


----------

